# What do you think of this brand of saddle?



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

I have on trial a used Dominus close contact saddle. I have read the very few reviews that are online but was wondering if anyone here has any personal experience with them?
It is in very good condition and there are no freying or holes or rips anywere. 
It is wool flocked which is a bonus cuz I am sure I will need adjustments.
So any news for me? Also she is asking $1000 or Neg. is this a good deal?


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Honesetly, and I'm sure people are sick of hearing me talk about it :wink:, but or that money I'd look at a used Bates. Between the Australian leather, the adjustable gullet and the CAIR panels, there's no need to reflock and it will fit most horses without needing major adjustments. Just food for thought as you CAN get a used Bates for that same price range and in my opinion it's simply a superior saddle.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Well if they are sick of you, they are sick of me too since we sing the same song.  I also love the Bates saddles. I have not heard of the brand you are talking about.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I ride in a Dominus dressage saddle at the barn where I take lessons. I like it alot... of course it's not mine and I only use it an hour per week...but seems to be a nice saddle. So brand wise/quality I would say it's good.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks CJ, Irish and Katie for your responses. 
CJ the reason I haven't gone with the bates (although I truely love them my self) is because my boy has a very bad sway back and when it was tried on him it bridged. So I truely need to beable to flock to his dementions at the moment till I get his back where it should be. Unfortunatly foam panels and the Cair system just don't sit correctly.
Also I think she may take lower then $1000, atleast I am really hoping. I tried it on him today and my saddle fitter will be out at my barn on Mond. so I guess we will see what she thinks.
Also anybody else have experience with the Dominus I know Peter Menet made this brand and he is now making the Amerigo brand.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

prbygenny said:


> Thanks CJ, Irish and Katie for your responses.
> CJ the reason I haven't gone with the bates (although I truely love them my self) is because my boy has a very bad sway back and when it was tried on him it bridged. So I truely need to beable to flock to his dementions at the moment till I get his back where it should be. Unfortunatly foam panels and the Cair system just don't sit correctly.
> Also I think she may take lower then $1000, atleast I am really hoping. I tried it on him today and my saddle fitter will be out at my barn on Mond. so I guess we will see what she thinks.
> Also anybody else have experience with the Dominus I know Peter Menet made this brand and he is now making the Amerigo brand.


Actually.....Bates JUST made an adjustment to the CAIR that WILL allow for these changes for saddles that bridge! Just food for thought!

And I've heard Dominus's are good - don't kow much to say any more though.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for that info. CJ do you know which model does allow for the changes because I have just tried a used one so if it new I may have to look into it. Of course also depends on price. lol doesnt everything though!!


----------

